# Senior Updates Please!



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hi all,

Just want to check in and see how all of our wonderful seniors are doing. 

After surviving bloat and a horrible reaction to a narcotic I am very happy to have my Chama-Bear still with me this week!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Happy for you and Charma!!


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi Ruth, 
I am SO HAPPY Chama is doing so much better. I have kept up with her thread. When I first came on and seen her thread, my heart just sank.
Big hugs







to you and Chama.

Jake is holding his own. He will be 11 in June. Some changes since I posted about him 2 months ago. His mobility is a little worse. He has a difficult time just stepping over the threshold out the back door. 

Something odd, I am not sure how to explain, confusion or memory? In the last 2 weeks he sits by my desk, the way he would if he was waiting for a treat from his treat jar. The odd thing about that is, his treat jar hasn't been on my desk for about 6 months. I moved it to the kitchen counter. Also, When we go to take him out the back door, he now goes to the door that doesn't open, and we have to move him to the correct side, to get him out. Like he is confused.









His cancer has returned (spread),







in another location. (we are NOT talking about that though, so pretend I didn't say anything)

Despite his mobility issues, and other *things*, he still has a great appetite.







He still loves to play with his toys, although mostly laying down. He still gets excited to see daddy.







He has more good days then bad. We are hoping summer holds off for awhile, so he can enjoy many more cool, crisp days.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Tammy, 

I am SO glad you posted. I really wanted to hear how Jake was doing. I am very sorry about the thing you are not talking about. Are you doing a special diet or anything? 

I understand completely about the weather. Chama also has problems with her lungs and today was humid and kind of warm (for us) and she was huffing and puffing when we were walking. 

Do you have a body harness for Jake? I have a harness that goes on the front half of Chama and it is padded and has a handle, kind of like a suitcase. That has been really helpful for getting her up and down stairs and over things. 

As for his confusion--that's pretty common in seniors. Chama doesn't have that but my first dog, Massie, had it. I called it senior moments.







It's a little bit of dementia and it usually comes and goes. 

Chama is recovering really well, thank goodness!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Tammy I am glad you checked in also. Sorry to hear about that thing we aren't talking about.

Ruth is the harness the same as the one that Jean used on N & K?

Val


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Duh, guess I should have posted a link to the harness!









It's different than the full body harness. Chama has some fatty tumors in her abdomen so I didn't think the other harness would be comfortable for her. This one is also reflective and really easy to get on/off. 

http://www.pawlickers.com/products/gear/harnesses/comfortflex-sport

And her is the one that Jean likes: http://www.pawlickers.com/products/gear/harnesses/web-master-harness

The second one looks a little sturdier but Chama is 70 pounds and this one has held up really well for her.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Tammy, I'm glad you checked in too. We'll continue to keep Jake in our prayers. 

I'm sorry that Zamboni can't check in herself. She's snoozing right now. We went to the private dog park (just us 3!) today, and she hiked and chased and had a lot of fun in a rare day of Washington sunshine. She was poooooped!









We're taking our usual cocktails of Rx meds, supplements, and the newest additions of Chinese herbal mixes. She's doing the underwater treadmill weekly, which she hates. It's BORING. She clearly has a "I'll do it, but I won't like it" look on her face when she does it. But it's building and maintaining muscle mass, so I put up with the abuse. 

She does have some moments of confusion, but it's hard to know how much of that is confusion, and how much is the fact that her hearing is really depleted (ha! I like that wording!). Either way, I keep a close eye on her; use lots of hand signals, and try to "tell" her exactly what I want her to do and what is going on (Camper still helps a lot with that, as he's her hearing assistance dog). 

And we're planning her Sweet 16 birthday, which is on May 5 -- Cinco de Mayo! We're thinking of a trip to her hometown San Diego for the event. Margaritas, Carne Asada, a squirrel pinata. Everyone is welcome!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I have been lucky that my "senior issues" have so far been minor in comparison and one of my seniors acts more like a 9 month old than a 9 year old. Some times I almost feel bad posting some relatively minor issues in here.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Ahhhh Tammy, I'm so sorry to hear about Jake :-(

3K9, I wish I could get Max on that treadmill, but we don't have anything like that around here.

Ruq, it's good to hear your seniors are doing so well!

Indy is having mobility problems that only get better when she is on antibiotics. The story of her life, who knows if they are fighting infection or modulating her immune system. She was crying during her chiro adjustments, which she never does, and the antibiotics make all that pain go away. I don't understand it. 

She is losing muscle mass, in her skull too, which makes her look like a pup. Her eyes are starting to cloud I was hoping, as a medium sized dog, we would have a few more years before she really started to age. 

But she is still barky , barks and whines in th a.m. when I press the snooze button in the morning - doesn't stop until I get up - this new trick of hers really needs to stop!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Barker the Elder, getting closer to 14 (May), is back to making it around the block once a day. She has more energy for getting up on the bed and after her last chiro treatment, has been walking pretty straight. 

She's regained enough strength to support herself more when she urinates so the feather soiling (long haired) has been less. Her incontenence pills seem to have taken care of that problem that came after the last illness. For stools, I'm happy to have them wel-formed and untasted. We've had two instances of upright BMs outside this week -- the first since her last hospitalization. That means a tremendous amount of recovery really.

It was this week or last that she decided to use her voice again, too. 

She still loves to go to the barn & we're set for tomorrow. I only take her as far as the edge of the first set of corrals but she goes out to get the horse with me. Her bed sore has healed and we're seeing if the hair comes back.

She's adjusted better than I had thought to being an only dog.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

i guess paige is a senior at ten although don't tell her that. paige is paige, mean as all get out and bossing travis around all day. she still acts half her age and runs a mile plus everyday. the magic formula? fish oil capsules and glucosamine and walking daily. paige's mean streak may keep her alive longer than most.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

I'm so glad to hear the good reports of all these seniors. Maggie who will be 10 in May has liver cancer and is taking a lot of holistic meds. She was diagnosed over a month ago and given 3-4 months but as of right this minute, she still has no symptoms and is doing wonderful. She even chased the deer out of the yard yesterday. LOL We are also giving her some cooked cheap hamburger meat for extra fat in her diet. She has had a long term lick granuloma and she is FINALLY leaving it alone (knock on wood).
Jesse who is 10 1/2 is doing fine. He's just the best companion you could ever wish for. He has no idea he is supposed to be a senior. He looks and acts like a youngster.
Thanks for starting this thread. Hearing of your 14 year olds and 16 WOW!!! How wonderful!!!!


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowTammy,
> 
> I am SO glad you posted. I really wanted to hear how Jake was doing. I am very sorry about the thing you are not talking about. Are you doing a special diet or anything?
> 
> ...


Thanks Ruth,

Yes, Jake has been on a special diet for almost a year now. But remember, we aren't talking about it.









I also have the same harness Jean used. I just bought it in January. It does help quite a bit. Not only to help him up, but to hold him steady sometimes, preventing him from falling.

Yes, I am worried with the heat and his difficulty breathing in the summer, as I know Chama Has the same issues.

Senior moments, ah, yes, that sounds about right.

Please don't be sad for Jake. So many of you here helped Jake and me tremendously when he first had cancer 17 months ago. I will never forget that.

We are handling things fine, and for the most part, he is doing good. We are making each day count for him.









I am glad to see everyone else's precious seniors are doing so well.

Love them and enjoy them and give them your all.


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Yay for the good news and the updates on all of the seniors!

Naomi was on glycoflex 111/fish oil for some time but we have recently added Deramaxx and Amantadine for her arthritic rear joint weakness.
She was getting depressed and the meds have made a marked improvement in her alertness and movement.
Although someone remarked she has the demeanor of a "Star Trekkian unicorn" because her ears and neck are now super erect when she wakes and gets up from sleep.
Lol! I consider her looking more regal!
She stays upright longer, instead of her legs just sinking down while standing still. 

The meds and followup testing is expensive, but makes such a big difference in her quality of life. We are now three months into it.
I am watching her like a hawk for any sign of adverse reactions to it. I hope we will be able to continue to afford it.

She is still wobbly and has some foot dragging, but gets around a lot faster (really swinging that butt around with confidence again). 
It's back to the "in/out in/out in/out" routine that can get annoying (except we are thrilled she can)!
She has a ramp outside and forgets how to go up and down sometimes. She willl start and stop, turn around, and so on. 
Then she will look at the door, like " so where are my helpers???". Other times she does fine without thinking about it.
The advice about the harnesses sounds like a good thing for us

Now there are the increasingly random "just bark because I can" moments, followed by looking to see if I am noticing! 
She tries to jumpstart her morning ritual of meds in cheese, then a carrot, and finally her meal with biscuits on top. 
There's vocalizing before each one of them starting at 5:30 am every day. There's no days off and don't be sick either! 
It's like she's afraid I will forget the next thing on the list, or she is trying to hurry me up in case there will be none left. 
Her eyes were checked for cataracts, but she sees fine. Just seems to need more reassurance these days. 

Running after a ball doesn't happen anymore, although I still give her a chance to try every now and then. 
It always ends up with her chomping the heck out of the ball like never before for being so hard to catch (not that I throw it too far- more like a gentle roll). 
I see her pride in just doing what she can with it. 
The simple things sometimes are the best of times for us now!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Glad you checked in Tammy. I copied off, and printed that photo of Jake sprawled on the couch, and pinned it up on the bulkhead wall of the RV. It means alot to me, I don't know why, having never met him, but he is one of those you could look at all day. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

It's nice to get caught up on all the senior activity around here as of late...I have been out of the loop!









Mas and Heinrich are doing well. Mas has actually done very well this winter. I have noted that the cold wet weather usually takes a toll on his arthritis, however this time around he seems to be doing quite well and holding his own nicely, depsite the weather being colder than usual this season. I think a lot of it has to do with all the therapy work he has had this year.

He is full of _sugar and vinegar _as he approaches the age of 12 next month







Mas continues to encourage Heinrich to play with him and has made some baby steps in that area. When Heinrich wount engage he just jumps around the yard and chases his tails or throws his own pine cones around only to chase them down.

Heinrich is doing very well. Knock on wood there have been no medical or senior ailments for this boy so far







He did come to me with several teeth missing and the remaining ones in rough shape. Vet says that he is in no pain has likely been like this for a very long time. His stuff tends to me more around behavioural stuff...hence the nick-name _High Maintenance Heinrich_. He tends to howl and whine when he doesn't get his needs met RIGHT THIS MOMENT, but we are working on it. This typically involves mealtimes or walks









Heinrich is the goofiest dog I have ever come across and he does provide lots of entertainment around here. I love that he loves stuffed toys and will "ask" me to get his stuffed porcupine for him. Then he walks around the house with it will fall asleep resting his big head on it. 

Well that's the scoop on the Grumpy Old Men


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ruby! 

How great to hear from you! So glad to hear that the grumpy old men are alive and well. 

Any more updates? I know we have more seniors on this board!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Well Lakota (12) ripped out a toenail last weekend. Other than that she is doing quite well. 

Chimo (11)- itchies are all better. FINALLY. Now we are working on getting a handle on the incontinence issue. Then I will have to tackle the whole rampaging the living room while I work. 

Tika (9 years acts like 9 months)...... not sure she qualifies for a Senior. She was out wrestling with Kanuck tonight. Three years her junior and she was mopping the deck with him- literally.


----------

